
Show HN: Introduction to Simple Computational Geometry Concepts Using C++ - ArashPartow
http://wykobi.com/tutorial0.html
======
dfee
I often wonder what would happen if we learned high school concepts like
geometry by recreating concepts like this - maybe alongside learning the
proofs, or even before.

Being able to derive proofs on tests is important, but I think equally
important is to have created knowledge you can reference in the future.

------
johnsonjo
This is neat. I’m actually in a Computational Geometry course this semester.
Computational Geometry is pretty neat stuff and has some cool applications.
Like for example mixing 3 paints to get certain ratios can be reduced to a
convex hull problem where all the possible paint color ratios are contained in
the triangle with the 3 points (representing the ratio of the colors of the
paints) as vertices. My course doesn’t involve any coding and is more about
algorithm design through pseudo code and proofs.

~~~
ArashPartow
You're absolutely right, formal computational geometry is more biased towards
exact algorithms and their associated complexities - specifically solving
problems that more often than not have a geometric structure associated with
them.

It is however fun from time to time to have some visual tangible results too
otherwise things do get a bit dry.

~~~
johnsonjo
Yeah I definitely agree it is fun to actually utilize pre built algorithms on
a problem.

------
pjmlp
Very interesting. I like the examples.

~~~
ArashPartow
Thanks! - btw if you have any ideas for other examples please do let me know,
I'm very eager to add more interesting yet also accessible examples.

------
signa11
i _remember_ submitting this earlier, and sure enough :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13800862](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13800862)

but this was a while back :), so not marking it dupe.

~~~
ArashPartow
@signa11 thanks for the note.

btw I've added a whole lot more examples since the last time, and I've also
updated the library itself.

